# faire l'amour / relations sexuelles



## IMANAKBARI

Interdit aux moins de 18 ans 

Bonjour à tous

Excusez-moi, parce que la question que je vais poser comporte des termes sexuelles, mais c'est vraiment important pour moi de le savoir.

Quand on dit, Faire l'amour, l'amour designe qu'il y a un vrai amour entre ceux qui le font, un homme et une femme qui s'aiment vraiment, 
mais il arrive parfois que ces deux personnes ne se connaissent même pas, mais pour un seul soir, ils se couchent ensemble, disons même que la femme déteste cet homme, et a des relations sexuelles avec n'importe qui pour ganger de l'argent. 
Dirait-on encore : Ils font l'amour ?!!! est-ce que le joli mot d'amour peut se former pour de telles relations sexuelles ? moi je ne crois pas...

Comment peut-on appeler de telles liaisons ?

J'espère d'avoir été clair 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir Imanakbari,

Ce n'est pas évident comme question ça !

Disons que faire l'amour s'emploie lorsque les deux personnes sont librement consentantes même si ce n'est que pour un soir.

S'il est question d'argent je ne pense pas que l'on utiliserait faire l'amour. Je crois qu'avoir une relation sexuelle ou tirer un coup serait plus de circonstance. Bref une expression beaucoup moins romantique.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonsoir,

Je suis du même avis que Lacuzon. 
S'il n'y a pas forcément d'amour entre les 2 personnes, je dirais simplement "coucher ensemble" (_ils couchent ensemble, ils ont couché ensemble_).

Sinon,  "tirer un coup" (très familier, non ?) me semble plus pour les hommes, non ?

Quand il est question d'argent, il me faudrait une phrase pour savoir quoi mettre, mais peut-être que "coucher avec quelqu'un" marcherait aussi.


----------



## cailleach

Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir Imanakbari,
> 
> Ce n'est pas évident comme question ça !
> 
> Disons que faire l'amour s'emploie lorsque les deux personnes sont librement consentantes même si ce n'est que pour un soir.
> 
> S'il est question d'argent je ne pense pas que l'on utiliserait faire l'amour. Je crois qu'avoir une relation sexuelle ou tirer un coup serait plus de circonstance. Bref une expression beaucoup moins romantique.



C'est intéressant que vous dites ça car j'ai écrit un mémoire dans un cours de littérature française il y a quelques années et quand j'ai employé 'faire le sexe' pour désigner une transaction, mon prof a appelé cet usage vulgaire (et l'a remplacé avec faire l'amour)!  Je croyais que c'était assez sévère quand même...


----------



## Lacuzon

Une relation tarifée ne me semble par correspondre à l'expression faire l'amour ni à coucher ensemble. Je suis d'accord avec Dear Prudence, c'est sûrement une expression masculine, à ma décharge, je ne connais pas les féminines. Je ne suis pas certain qu'il y ait une expression non vulgaire pour cela. Peut-être un très neutre _avoir un rapport sexuel_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Excellent ! merci beaucoup à tous.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



cailleach said:


> [...] quand j'ai employé 'faire le sexe' pour désigner une transaction, mon prof a appelé cet usage vulgaire (et l'a remplacé avec faire l'amour)!  Je croyais que c'était assez sévère quand même...


C'est simplement parce que « *faire le sexe » n'existe pas en français (à part pour fabriquer un sexe, dans une fabrique de godemichets peut-être !).
Avoir une relation sexuelle ou avoir un rapport sexuel sont bien des expressions neutres qui conviendraient dans un tribunal par exemple.

Edit: et vulgairement, on dit baiser...


----------



## cailleach

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> C'est simplement parce que « *faire le sexe » n'existe pas en français (à part pour fabriquer un sexe, dans une fabrique de godemichets peut-être !).
> Avoir une relation sexuelle ou avoir un rapport sexuel sont bien des expressions neutres qui conviendraient dans un tribunal par exemple.
> 
> Edit: et vulgairement, on dit baiser...


 

En fait, j'ai bien vu "faire le sexe".  Est-ce une expression _traditionnelle_?  Là je ne serais jamais experte... le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle.


----------



## Henri Pez

non je confirme "*faire le sexe" ne se dit pas. 
"Coucher avec"est très courant, informel sans être vulgaire. Une bonne solution pour beaucoup de situations je pense.


----------



## cailleach

Henri Pez said:


> non je confirme "*faire le sexe" ne se dit pas.
> "Coucher avec"est très courant, informel sans être vulgaire. Une bonne solution pour beaucoup de situations je pense.


 

Hmm, ça m'inquiète maintenant!  Mon prof acceptait l'usage de "faire le sexe"; la seule pomme de discorde était le ton "impoli".


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je ne connais aucun Français que fasse ou qui ait du sexe. Il y a pléthore d'expression pour désigner la chose, mais je vois aucune expression contenant le non sexe. Ce doit être un mot tabou .


----------



## securimedeu

Lacuzon said:


> Une relation tarifée ne me semble par correspondre à l'expression faire l'amour ni à coucher ensemble. Je suis d'accord avec Dear Prudence, c'est sûrement une expression masculine, à ma décharge, je ne connais pas les féminines. Je ne suis pas certain qu'il y ait une expression non vulgaire pour cela. Peut-être un très neutre _avoir un rapport sexuel_.



intéressant ; je place les phrases ci-dessous :

Julie était une ancienne prostituée : elle avait certainement dû coucher avec des centaines d'hommes.

Nathalie était une ancienne prostituée : elle avait certainement dû faire l'amour avec des centaines d'hommes.

il est vrai que la seconde "cloche" quelque peu...

vu du point de vue de l'homme, on pourrait utiliser : SE SOULAGER AVEC

Jacques était allé se soulager avec Julie, sa p... préférée.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## cailleach

Se soulager?  Je le trouve assez curieux mais c'est seulement à cause d'une traduction directe […] = uriner


----------



## Mout

je rejoins cailleach. se soulager, c'est plutot pour uriner


----------



## Sartre

disons que le terme "coucher avec..." est plus impersonnel. "on couche ensemble", "j'ai couché avec elle", mais " on à fait l'amour" induit une intensité sentimentale mais pas seulement, cela peu induire une certaine intensité érotique: "fait moi l'amour!"^^
"je vais te faire l'amour" (bon difficile à placer mais ça se dit et c'est à la fois beaucoup plus classe et beaucoup plus érotique que "je vais te baiser" ou "je vais coucher avec toi"


----------



## securimedeu

si vous faites une recherche sur Google, vous verrez que SE SOULAGER est souvent utilisé dans le sens évoqué ici


----------



## securimedeu

se soulager sexuellement...


----------



## Nicodi2

*S'envoyer en l'air* existe aussi, et ne comporte pas forcément la notion de sentiments...

Terme familier, il va de soi 

Salutations, 
Nico


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci infiniment à tous.



Nicodi2 said:


> *S'envoyer en l'air* existe aussi, et ne comporte pas forcément la notion de sentiments...
> 
> Terme familier, il va de soi
> 
> Salutations,
> Nico



Wowww ! très intéressant !!
Est-ce que cela veut dire :
 S'envoyer en l'air par le plaisir du sexe ?
 Autrement dit, c'est le plaisir du sexe qui nous envoie en l'air ?


----------



## Nicodi2

IMANAKBARI said:


> Merci infiniment à tous.
> 
> 
> 
> Wowww ! très intéressant !!
> Est-ce que cela veut dire :
> S'envoyer en l'air par le plaisir du sexe ?
> Autrement dit, c'est le plaisir du sexe qui nous envoie en l'air ?



Voici un lien intéressant 
Dans cette dernière expression, la notion de plaisir est mise en avant.
Par contre, et cela répond à ta question initiale, l'on peut s'envoyer en l'air avec n'importe qui, pas forcément besoin d'amour pour cela...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Parfait !
Merci beaucoup Nico !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Rebonjour à tous

Que pensez-vous du flirt ?
S'il convient dans ce cas, comment l'employer ?

Elle a un flirt avec les hommes ? fait un flirt ? ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## DearPrudence

Rebonjour 

Non, pour moi du moins (et le CNRTL), le flirt n'inclut pas de faire l'amour.


----------



## Nanon

Lacuzon said:


> Il y a pléthore d'expressions pour désigner la chose, mais je vois aucune expression contenant le *non *sexe. Ce doit être un mot tabou.


Oh ! Lacuzon ! Quelqu'un comme Lacan se réjouirait au plus haut point de ce non-dit (de ce nom dit ?) .



Lacuzon said:


> Disons que faire l'amour s'emploie lorsque les deux personnes sont librement consentantes même si ce n'est que pour un soir.


Si l'une des personnes n'est pas _librement consentante_, l'acte sexuel devient un _viol _ ! Dans ce cas, en aucune façon, on ne peut parler de faire l'amour. On se limitera à des termes un peu techniques comme "acte sexuel", "rapport sexuel" ou "pénétration (sexuelle)".

 *Faire le sexe, *faire du sexe, *avoir du sexe sont des calques de l'anglais qui, même s'ils permettent de contourner cette difficulté, restent incorrects et produisent, de surcroît, une impression brutale. Le sexe sans amour, c'est plutôt moche...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

DearPrudence said:


> Rebonjour
> 
> Non, moi du moins (et le CNRTL), le flirt n'inclut pas de faire l'amour.



Je remercie encore à vous et à tous pour vos excellentes réponses qui ont éclairé tout.


----------



## Lacuzon

Nanon said:


> Oh ! Lacuzon ! Quelau'un comme Lacan se réjouirait au plus haut point de ce non-dit (de ce nom dit ?) .


Celle-là, j'aurais voulu la faire que je n'y serais point parvenu ! 
il s'agissait bien sûr du no*m* sexe. Lapsus linguæ ! 



> Si l'une des personnes n'est pas _librement consentante_, l'acte sexuel devient un _viol _ ! Dans ce cas, en aucune façon, on ne peut parler de faire l'amour. On se limitera à des termes un peu techniques comme "acte sexuel", "rapport sexuel" ou "pénétration (sexuelle)".


C'est que je n'appelle pas précisément librement consenti un rapport tarifé.


----------



## FattigRiddare

Je crois que "fair l'amour" est une version plus discrete de dit "couchent ensemble". Mais je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## Kibele

Bonjour,
Quelle est la place de "s'accoupler" dans tous ces relations?
Merci d'avance


----------



## DearPrudence

Aïe ! Normalement, ça ne se dit que pour des animaux. Appliqué à des êtres humains, à mon avis, cela est vraiment très vulgaire (ou humoristique mais pas drôle).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Kibele said:


> Bonjour,
> Quelle est la place de "s'accoupler" dans toutes ces relations?
> Merci d'avance



Non, pas vraiment !! comme Dearprudeance vient de le dire, ca ne s'emploie que pour des animaux. N'as-tu pas déjà entendu dire par ex : 
"les oiseaux s'accouplent normalement en avril" ?

Bon courage


----------



## Kibele

Je le sais IMANAKBARI, mais dans mon texte il s'agit des êtres humains:
"Ils s'étaient accouplés dans une semi-inconscience. Mais ils firent bien l'amour..."
Alors je crois que l'explication de DearPrudence m'aide à comprendre. Merci à vous deux.


----------

